# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Puchnące nogi i ręce

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Piszę w sprawie mojego taty, za bardzo nie wiem w którym dziale powinienem to umieścić, ponieważ tak do końca nie wiem co sie dzieje z nim. Otóż często, zwłaszcza teraz latem puchną mu nogi i ręce, najgorsze w tym że nie może nimi ruszać i odczuwa potworny ból. Oczywiście był z tym u kilku lekarzy, ale żaden z nich tak naprawdę nie powiedział co mu jest. Dodam, że tato ma 47 lat, ale jak robił ostatnio badania, to wyszły całkiem ok.
Piszę tutaj, bo mam nadzieję ze ktoś będzie wiedział coś na ten temat, może spotkał się z takim przypadkiem?
Bardzo proszę o pomoc.,.

----------

